# Dimmer switches



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

What causes a dimmer switch to make the lights flicker? Every time I install one this happens.
(I'm sure this question makes it very clear that I am NOT an electrician  )

-Nathan


----------



## Ross (Dec 15, 2003)

Nathan said:


> What causes a dimmer switch to make the lights flicker? Every time I install one this happens.
> (I'm sure this question makes it very clear that I am NOT an electrician  )
> 
> -Nathan


Seveal reasons could be considered.

1. Ripple frequency injection. Used by electrical councils to control the time of use of "off Peak" devices like hot water services, floor heating etc.
2. The type of dimmer could be leading or lagging edge and not suit the lamp type installed.
3. Poor termination of conductors.
4. Dimmer is "on the way out".
5. Poor voltage supplied to your installation.

One of the above is most likely.

Cheers
Ross.


----------



## JoeVolts (Jan 12, 2004)

buy another type of dimmer.


----------



## Bobby (Jan 19, 2004)

*Lights flicker?*




Nathan said:


> What causes a dimmer switch to make the lights flicker? Every time I install one this happens.
> (I'm sure this question makes it very clear that I am NOT an electrician  )
> 
> -Nathan


*Florescent lights * (bulbs, lamps) will _flicker_ when a dimmer is being used.
*Florescent lamps require the full current*.
Bobby


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

make sure the nuetral is not switched.....The hot conductors should be the one that is switched.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I went through this a while ago too. I posted here about it. They were 600 watt rated dimmers running 6 cans each and after a hour or so of being on they would do this strobe thing. I ended up taking them out and putting back switches. About 2 months ago I ran across some 1000 watt dimmers and gave them a try and so far no problems.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I know that a cheap dimmer will do this right out of the box many times.

Use a good brand dimmer, and don't load it to the max limits. Lutron is my preferred brand.


----------

